# 2013 650 Brute Force SRA



## megabitez (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys i have a 2013 650 Brute Force SRA. Was looking to get some new rims and tires but running into issues and any help would be greatly appreciated.
Factory Specs from what i find are 4/137 and 12x7 Rims.
Now i purchased the bike with 14x9 front and 14x11 rear rims.
Im looking to purchase possibly some 12x7 rims for front and rear for mud BUT according to the seller since my rear is SRA it will require spacers so the front or matches the rear. Was wondering if someone can point me in the direction of rims or offset so they can match WITHOUT spacers? I hope that make sense and takes in advance..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

megabitez said:


> Hey guys i have a 2013 650 Brute Force SRA. Was looking to get some new rims and tires but running into issues and any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Factory Specs from what i find are 4/137 and 12x7 Rims.
> Now i purchased the bike with *14x9 front and 14x11 rear rims*.
> Im looking to purchase possibly some 12x7 rims for front and rear for mud BUT according to the seller since my rear is SRA it will require spacers so the front or matches the rear. Was wondering if someone can point me in the direction of rims or offset so they can match WITHOUT spacers? I hope that make sense and takes in advance..


Well, we need to know a couple of things. One, as there is no such thing as 14x9 or 14x11 wheels (tires-yes), and no SRA or IRS came with 14" wheels, we need to know what it had to start with. Standard ATV/UTV wheels can be up to 8"s wide and come in either 12" or 14"s. Now the offsets can be many and you are right in that the SRA has a different offset then any other. The rear axle is shorter or narrower then the front and as such you will have an offset that has it's first number lower then the second..but only for the back. For example...and this is example only- if you were going for a 7" wide wheel, for the back you would be looking at something like a 2+5 or a 3+4 and for the front you would be looking for more of a standard offset like 5+2, 4+3, 4+4...ect. Also keep in mind in some cases struts on some SRAs limit the inward offset. Your task is to end up with the same outward distance on both front and back, but to know that you need to know what it came with or know someone that has done it correctly. IRSs are easy as the front and back are the same. You might want to post this question on Kawieriders. There are a lot more SRAs there.


----------



## megabitez (Feb 5, 2015)

NMKawierider said:


> Well, we need to know a couple of things. One, as there is no such thing as 14x9 or 14x11 wheels (tires-yes), and no SRA or IRS came with 14" wheels, we need to know what it had to start with. Standard ATV/UTV wheels can be up to 8"s wide and come in either 12" or 14"s. Now the offsets can be many and you are right in that the SRA has a different offset then any other. The rear axle is shorter or narrower then the front and as such you will have an offset that has it's first number lower then the second..but only for the back. For example...and this is example only- if you were going for a 7" wide wheel, for the back you would be looking at something like a 2+5 or a 3+4 and for the front you would be looking for more of a standard offset like 5+2, 4+3, 4+4...ect. Also keep in mind in some cases struts on some SRAs limit the inward offset. Your task is to end up with the same outward distance on both front and back, but to know that you need to know what it came with or know someone that has done it correctly. IRSs are easy as the front and back are the same. You might want to post this question on Kawieriders. There are a lot more SRAs there.


Awesome thank so much and i think i understand. 
It came with MOOSE wheels and does are the spec it says on it...
But thank you so much i believe it makes alittle more sense.
A buddy mentioned factory is 4+3 front and 3+5 Rear so im guessing that means the back will sit out a inch more? i really appreciate your help thanks so much


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If he was using 4 IRS rims (4 rims all with the same offset, for IRS machine) then you would need spacers for the rear, to get them out to the same width as the front. That's probably what he meant by needing spacers.

If you call MudThrowers, and tell them what bike you have, they can direct you with what offset wheels will be needed. They are very knowledgeable. Especially when it comes to brutes.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

megabitez said:


> Hey guys i have a 2013 650 Brute Force SRA. Was looking to get some new rims and tires but running into issues and any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Factory Specs from what i find are 4/137 and 12x7 Rims.
> Now i purchased the bike with 14x9 front and 14x11 rear rims.
> Im looking to purchase possibly some 12x7 rims for front and rear for mud BUT according to the seller since my rear is SRA it will require spacers so the front or matches the rear. Was wondering if someone can point me in the direction of rims or offset so they can match WITHOUT spacers? I hope that make sense and takes in advance..


For your Kawasaki Brute Force with a SRA you will want to go with a 12x7 5+2 wheel for the front and 2+5 for the rear to be spaced out correctly without having to use spacers.

We have a couple of Raceline wheels that would work for you:

Raceline Wheels | Discount Tire Direct

Please let us know if we can help.


----------

